# Lang 108 heating issue - can someone help?



## workoutchamp (Nov 5, 2009)

I do believe there is something wrong with this particular design/my machine - the lower grate by the baffle end is cold - I mean you are cooking like a raped ape on the firebox side and it is cold enough to hold your hand ON the grate on the other end.  Now the top rack is hot - I call it the microwave area.  Any ideas?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 5, 2009)

Are you opening up the lid? If I open mine up while Im cooking then the end away from the firebox will really cool down alot and it takes longer to get it back up to temp. So I dont open my door hardly ever, I mean hardly ever, that means no showing and no one goes to mine without me. Thats another reason why i dont sprits or mop unless its at the very end of my cook. 

Try playing with your exhaust stack. Maybe closing it a touch to keep some of the heat in...
Last suggestion is I would call Ben Lang and ask him...


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2009)

Have you looked underneath the drip tray (open up the firebox door and look down to the end of the cooking chamber) look to see if anything is blocking that end of the smoker? If nothing is blocking the rise of the heat and smoke, I’d give Ben a call and see what he says.


----------



## workoutchamp (Nov 5, 2009)

NOTE - the 84 burns MUCH differently than the 108.  I was able to open the 84 all up and in 10 minutes the cooker was 450.  the 108 - not a chance.

the baffle is a toughy - turn that down and you get a bad burn - too much smoke.

Dutch, I am almost thinking it needs a baffle to obstruct the flow - and keep the heat on the end.  the 84 has a small area between the baffle and the bottom of the barrel - the 108 is GINORMOUS.

So i was thinking (and no, I don't know the engineering behind it), put in a few inch baffle at a 45 degree angle down at the end to divert the heat and keep it at that end of the rig, then up and out.

I don't know, I get pretty frustrated with it - Ben also must have a new welder guy - many bad welds have broken and I have had to have fixed.

overall happy, but not without a dozen bs items.


----------



## workoutchamp (Nov 5, 2009)

SC, what's the deal with your 84 on a tandem - I love that.  Have you enclosed it?  Love to see more images.


----------



## garyt (Nov 5, 2009)

Some of the welds on mine suck also, splatter everywhere. I understand leveling is important, I always use a torpedo level when leveling.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 5, 2009)

Ben also puts them on a Tandem. Mine has brakes and all that Jazz..I also had a fold down deck added to the back of mine and Ben told me that was a first. I use it for cooking with my propane cookers and will keep me out of the mud on rainy, muddy days. 
Ive put a roof on it but Im taking my time with the rest. I want to know exactly what Im gonna be doing with it before i build the kitchen area....No hurry at all..

I would call Ben about the heat issue. I would think the 108 would be different but if I dont manage mine that end is really cold as well. I dont know what to say about adding a baffle on that end. Mine will run 20 degrees diff on that end at first and will eventually catch up within 5 but if I open it I have to start over. I think the heat you get on that end come from the plate being heated and yours being bigger inside could mean that it just takes longer to catch up....

You mentioned getting yours up to 450 deg in 10 minutes...I have never had mine over 325 and I took my time with that. It usually takes me 45 minutes or so to get mine to 275 before I put anything into it and then it drops to about 225 and thats where I try to keep it.At that point the whole thing is heated...You cant rush heating mine...A bigger fire does not mean a hot cooker, more coals mean a hotter cooker.....My 2 cents

Heres some pics of my 84
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78076


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 5, 2009)

I noticed from your post in another thread that you have made some modificationds to your 108, is there any chance that these are causing the problems.?


----------



## workoutchamp (Nov 5, 2009)

Paul, good observation, but no - having the issue from the start - added rails and racks - still the same.

eventually it gets hot - but it takes 4-5 hours on that end.  way too crazy for a cook.


----------



## workoutchamp (Nov 5, 2009)

SC,

once you are rolling along - open your vents, then open your top baffle - it will be up to 400 in a very short while.  I can never see the 108 there - maybe they can, but I have never been able to achieve it.

send pics along of the roof, etc.

Yes, it is a very personal thing what to do with the inside/outside, etc.  I would say an enclosed kitchen with the cooker outside would be my preference.


----------



## workoutchamp (Nov 5, 2009)

SC, how about something like this for your canopy?  pretty slick


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 5, 2009)

I know with a Lang raising and lowering the front can make a heck of a difference in the heat from end to end. Capt Dan is the one that told me about that and he would be the best one I know to ask about it. If I remember correctly raise the tongue and that ends temps should rise


----------

